# My tank!



## lopez_316us (Nov 11, 2009)

Here is some pictures .....

Full tank



























Right side









Polygonum sp. ''Kawagoeanum'



























L. glandulosa 



























Rotala Macandra Sp Red Japan


















Amania Bonsai 



























Laminacae Sp


















L. Guinea 


















L. Pantanal 


















L. Cuba









Ok guys,

Please some comments.........

Thanks for looking,


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like your tank! Wish I could take pictures like that


----------



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

Beautiful tank!!! I hope mine someday looks as good as yours. Can you please post tank specs? Such as equipment, substrate and fertilizing?


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Shooting Specs as well...what kind of equipment you sporting? Beautiful Tank!


----------



## lopez_316us (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys! 

Thank aspects are:

2-Eheim 2215
2-Light strips 5.2w per gallon
Eco-Complete Substrate
Double ceramic Co2 diffucer running 24/7
60 Gallon tank
Dry Fertz

mmmmmmm Let me know if you need more info!

Thanks again!


----------



## SirKappa (Apr 19, 2010)

Amazing tank! Do you dose EI? Any chance you can post specific dosages for your fertilizing schedule? I have a very similar setup to yours and I am thinking about switching over to dry ferts.


----------



## lopez_316us (Nov 11, 2009)

SirKappa said:


> Amazing tank! Do you dose EI? Any chance you can post specific dosages for your fertilizing schedule? I have a very similar setup to yours and I am thinking about switching over to dry ferts.


OMG! Sorry for the late respond. I forgot to subscribe to my thread

What I do is I premix the dry fertz in Vitamin Water bottles and dose every other day. I start with macros on Mondays than Micros tuesdays and so on. On top of that, I dose Iron every day 1/4 spoon a day which I premix as well. Co2 24/7 and light 9 hours a day.

Thanks for the comments!

Best,


----------

